

Wikipedia in print form (book) - blackvine
http://www.rob-matthews.com/index.php?/project/wikipedia/
Silly kid with dirty sneeker tries to print all of wikipedia
======
ErrantX
> therefor suggesting that Wikipedia is dysfunctional compared to a normal
> encyclopedia.

How? The logic makes little sense - in a physical form yes it does fail. But
in digital form it is an excellent resource (if used with sense).

Im not sure I get his argument?

